# early 1890's cushion tire safety



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm stating to work on an 1890 to 1893 cushion tire bike, maker currently unknown. I have a bunch of pictures and some commentary up at photobucket-
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Cushion Tire Safety/
I'm adding more pictures frequently.  I originally posted in the antique bike section, but figured here would be more appropriate.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2011)

OK, now we're talk'n...love dat old stuff!!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the old stuff too- here is probably the oldest bike I will ever have:
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/ca 1869 Boneshaker/
About 141 years old and surprisingly rideable, at least downhill and on level ground...  I added brass bushings to all of the rotating parts, and hand filed square steel tubing to shim the cranks and headset.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2011)

My oldest is that one (1891?) that was on here with the band brake. Also have:
1895-8 Napoleon
1895-8 U.S. (United States)
1897 Acme King
189? Unkown
1902-1907 Napoleon
TOC Ladies Pierce


----------

